# Installer in southeastern pa or central/south jersey



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

Looking for a installer in the southeastern Pennsylvania or central to south jersey area..
Any recommendations?


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

You can pm 6spdcoupe with any audio questions you may have. Don is very knowledgeable and talented. Central Jersey...


----------



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

I don't know how close to Harrisburg pa you are, but Andy at creative car tunes is good, and, their labor costs for installs in which you do not buy the gear from them are very reasonable. 

Just google creative car tunes.


----------

